# 
!!! 
     .       ,        .
       ,    .  ,        ().        -.   ,       ,     ,   ,   , ,    .
          .

        ?   ? !

 ,

----------


## mvf

http://www.klerk.ru/subscribe/
http://subscribe.ru/catalog/economics

----------

mvf,     ,   . :Embarrassment:          ,   .           ,    . 
   ,        -    .
    "        ?" - ,   ,                 -       .        -              " ?!" :Smilie:

----------

,  100   ,       .

----------

...
       "  " - 500-1000 ..  .    ,       .      ...       .
      ...        ,      .    .       ,    ?

----------

,    6            .

----------

:    ,    -   , ,    e-mail: af_ch@mail.ru

----------

,    .
 :Smilie: 
      ,   " ".    ?

----------

